# antrim mystery creature



## judoka_d (May 6, 2005)

Some time after sunset one day this past weekend at Antrim, I observed something swimming/slithering less than 2 feet from the east shore where it's maybe a foot deep. I was about 5 feet from it on high ground and saw it go by me several times. There was just enough light for me to see its silouhette, but too dark for me to see any details. Thought it might be a snake or mudpuppy, but if so, it would be a very thick one. I'm thinking I saw the hump of a large fish, a carp maybe. This was the one time this summer that I didn't bring a flashlight! Any ideas as to what it was?


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Maybe a muscrat?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

lochness monster


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Grass carp?


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

If it was so thick it must have been an anaconda, or a reticulated python.


----------



## recordbreaker (Dec 7, 2004)

mink maybe


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

sturgeon perhaps


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

A swiming Sasquatch perhaps?


----------



## Joemamma_222 (Aug 24, 2004)

It;s the same elusive creature I've spotted many times at Deer Creek Beach as a youngster. It was a Baby Ruth Bar....The un-edible kind....


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Joemamma_222 said:


> It;s the same elusive creature I've spotted many times at Deer Creek Beach as a youngster. It was a Baby Ruth Bar....The un-edible kind....



LMAO, thats funny as hell


----------



## Old Graybeard (Apr 1, 2005)

Could just be a steelhead that opted to relocate from Mosquito Res. Some strange things going on over there. Alot of pressure on the species from both fisherman and law inforcement officials. I've heard of whole schools of steelhead that have adapted to land as certain catfish varieties have done. They travel mainly at night and hunker down during the day at local streams and creeks. Journeys of 2-300 miles a day not uncommon. The main herd is supposed to be nearing the outskirts of the Newark area as I speak.

For more information on this amazing species I recommend (Northeast Ohio-Mosquito Steehead thread)


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

lol, u guys are too much. i think most likely it was a...16Lb saugeye huntin for shad against the bank, or mabye a huge flathead. you know how antrim is...lol


----------



## judoka_d (May 6, 2005)

whatever it was, i saw it again... i brought my flashlight this time, but the battery was low so no help there! 

let's just say i am *very* curious now... hard to tell for sure in the dark, but i think whatever i saw is bigger than i initially thought...

stay tuned!


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Since the flash light drained the batteries so quickly it to be the gahanna lion!!!  
Or was H2O mellon skinny dipping while trying to spear a new state record saugeye?


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

blowfish, it was a blowfish! She moved down from Wolfe Park!


----------



## Bass_assasin (Mar 7, 2005)

It was Vince Young- Texas' quarterback!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Trout fisherman have seen muskies chasing shad on the south end during the spring.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

im still sticking to the loch ness monster


----------



## mrjeee (Apr 14, 2004)

> Me too, I know exactly what it was !!
> 
> What you are seeing is a resident BEAVER or MUSKRAT ! I have seen those creatures
> a lot of times especially in the wee hours.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

The beaver are rampant around there. I crossed paths with one that would have filled a five-gallon bucket if you stuffed him in. If something isn't done to control them, they are going to take away all of the trees from the narrow strips of wooded land that are holding in the Olentangy.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

maybe it was a lost dog going for a swim..
grab some new batterries and head back..


----------



## Pancho (May 3, 2005)

you gad punkd by a muskie


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

I saw some nice looking beaver over there when I was walking my dog around the lake the other am.


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks guys, you didn't let me down.

Yet another record hybrid!!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

were your batteries already dead or did they strangely go dead as it swam by draining them of there power. This is getting weird cause my uncle cooter and his crossed eyed twin brothers seen a U.F.O. in southern perry county that they swore drained there truck battery and thats why they were stranded in the woods for the weekend instead of a evening of fishing. Whatever this U.S.O. is we had better find out quick beforeit drains more then just flash light batteries of there power.
________
Nice tits live


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

That "unidentified swimming object" can be identified. You just need to know the whereabouts of Jimmy Hoffa!


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

I`m at work and you guys just make my day.
Great post and stories.

Ain`t this site just wonderful.

Still l o l

Capt- Hook

p.s. Next time take a better light and a big gun.
could be the creature from the black lagoon.

l o l


----------



## judoka_d (May 6, 2005)

haha - yeah i'm aware of how goofy it was to have brought a flashlight only to find out it didn't work! trust me, i was cussing. i can now relate to the nessie/sasquatch/chupacabra/elvis hunters who can't work their cameras at the crucial moment they come into contact with their quarry!

the thought crossed my mind that it was a beaver, but i thought it swam more like a fish or snake. not sure what a beaver looks like when it swims, come to think of it. !#


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

Jud-
Maybe you should watch re-runs of Bay Watch.
-Boom


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

i still say it was a sturgeon that broke me off a while ago


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

It was cheese!


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Beaver


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

It was Willy, my one eyed wonder worm.


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

swampthing with a rubber duck chasing after the beaver thats what it is.


----------

